# Round Fixture plate for a mini mill?



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm planning on building a small fixture plate and 4 strap clamps, the problem is(I'm not even sure if it's a problem) the plate I have is a round piece of Aluminum with a diameter of 6" ,1" thick.
All the videos and diagrams /plans I've found on the net use a rectangular plate, probably because it is easier to quickly square it with a try square, but why not use a round plate?

I thought I could later add a strip of 4"x2"x3/4" aluminum to the back of it to clamp the whole thing in the vise or use that to square up the plate on the mill table.
Does anyone see anything wrong with the idea of using a round plate? it'll have more surface area than if I cut it up to make it rectangular.
Please let me know what you think of it.
Thank you.
Ken.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 14, 2017)

Ken, on something like this I think you need to do what works and makes sense for you. What is the worse that could happen, you need a square or rectangular one and just need to make. Then you'll have a round and a rectangular. I say go for it.


----------



## mikey (Mar 14, 2017)

Ken, are you thinking about a finger plate or something larger? This is a finger plate:







It allows you to hold small items securely for drilling, milling or filing. The edges are square so you can clamp it in a vise. I know at least one guy who is working on one right now.

If this isn't what you're after, then form follows function - what does the fixture need to do? That will determine what it must look like.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2017)

You can mount two bars to the bottom of your round plate to hold it in the vise.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2017)

Great  replies .
Randy, I like your attitude, what could go wrong really, I'd say nothing at all, . if everyone made them round on youtube, I would ask if it could be made rectangular lol.I'm going to go for it.
Mike, the clamp is exactly what I'm planning on making but the plate I have in mind has 4 row of threaded holes, 1" apart and would be used  to hold small, irregular shaped parts. I must admit I like the one in your picture also,it'll work on a mini mill as well.
Bob, the plan was  to mount a bar (or two) to the bottom but it all depends on how much space I'll be left with in the Z axis. there's isn't much there to begin with.

Thank you all again for your comments.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 14, 2017)

Clamp on mill table and mill flats on each side at whatever dimension is a good width for your vice, undercut the sharp corners.

Place in hard jaws in vice and dust off the top, drill and tap holes and you are done. Next time that you use it indicate it to the spindle, if it is not flat enough dust it off again or just do it every time. When it gets to thin to use scrap it and make another, a 6" X 1" aluminum round is not an expensive piece of material.

Like so


----------



## darkzero (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like you want to make one of those sacraficial plates that people often call mini pallets. I think the reason they make them square or rectangle is flat plate stock is cheaper than buying large round stock. That and the square or rectangle can be held in a vise which is also very common.

Good suggestions here, I say go for it, & don't forget to show it off to us!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2017)

Wreck, I like the idea , shaving of  1/2" for the 2 flats would mean that only 1/2"  will be taken away from Z axis and not the whole 1".my Maximum Spindle Travel is 7" 
Great post,thanks.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2017)

Make two bars that fit snugly in your table slots and then mount them to the pallet.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Make two bars that fit snugly in your table slots and then mount them to the pallet.


Bob, that's even better but you still clamp the whole thing to the table right? 2 T nuts and a bar across (on either side)should secure it.I love it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 14, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Sounds like you want to make one of those sacrificial plates that people often call mini pallets. I think the reason they make them square or rectangle is flat plate stock is cheaper than buying large round stock. That and the square or rectangle can be held in a vise which is also very common.
> 
> Good suggestions here, I say go for it, & don't forget to show it off to us!


THanks DZ, Actually mini pallet sounds more becoming , mini pallet for a mini mill lol.yeah I'm gonna go for it and use it , I just have to mill the top and bottom  surfaces and do something for the back of it in case I want to hold it in a vise.
I brought  this round piece from work 7-8 years ago and never used it till now.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Bob, that's even better but you still clamp the whole thing to the table right? 2 T nuts and a bar across (on either side)should secure it.I love it.


Or toe clamps.  Or...
Recesses for toe clamps would keep them out of the way.


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 15, 2017)

You can also mill some 1/4" key slots in the X and Y axis on top of your plate so you can drop a piece of key stock in to quickly locate parts square with the table.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 15, 2017)

pineyfolks said:


> You can also mill some 1/4" key slots in the X and Y axis on top of your plate so you can drop a piece of key stock in to quickly locate parts square with the table.


Thanks piney, there now three options ,I'll decide which one is the easiest , I haven't had my morning coffee yet but to add a couple of locators can not be that difficult even for an old hack like me lol.


Bob Korves said:


> Make two bars that fit snugly in your table slots and then mount them to the pallet.





Wreck™Wreck said:


> Clamp on mill table and mill flats on each side at whatever dimension is a good width for your vice, undercut the sharp corners.
> Place in hard jaws in vice and dust off the top, drill and tap holes and you are done.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 15, 2017)

This video  shows a couple of ways to machine my own locators:


----------



## chip maker (Mar 15, 2017)

A little late getting to this but I made a plate for my mini mill a while ago. This was not my idea for sure but seen a larger one and made mine to fit my mill. I also wanted some to do smaller items but also something to tilt parts as well. My plate is only 4 X 6 but works fine for my uses. I don't know why it couldn't be made of a round plate. The straight bar on mine is set square and can be moved in many other places to set a backing for items if needed. I also made toe clamps to go with the plate. I have used it to do items that need an angle and was a lot better than trying to set them just in a vice. As you can see it can be mounted in either position of your vice as needed.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 15, 2017)

Chip, thanks for taking the time to post pictures  and your comment,that plate seems like a very versatile tool to have in a shop,I 'd never have guessed it worked better with 2 angle plates especially on a tilt like the pic.
 I'm not planning on drilling two different size holes  like you did with your plate, is there a specific reason you did that?
Overall it a smart design and I can see it work with a mini mill.


----------



## brino (Mar 15, 2017)

Chip Maker said:


> A little late getting to this but I made a plate for my mini mill a while ago. This was not my idea for sure but seen a larger one and made mine to fit my mill. I also wanted some to do smaller items but also something to tilt parts as well........As you can see it can be mounted in either position of your vice as needed.



@Chip Maker Thanks for posting that!
That is one versatile pallet/plate. I have already book marked this one for a future project.
Thanks again.
-brino


----------



## chip maker (Mar 15, 2017)

I put in different size holes just for sometime if I needed larger sizes. I have it set up that the straight edge is always using the larger holes for securing it to the plate. I'm glad to share the idea with everyone but as I said I had seen this made by someone else but a larger size. I would like to give the credit but it has been awhile and don't remember where I found it. If you also look you can see that how this is made you can rotate it to any angle and also straight up if you needed to.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 11, 2018)

mikey said:


> Ken, are you thinking about a finger plate or something larger? This is a finger plate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats the right name for this clamp. I can't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 11, 2018)

KBeitz said:


> Whats the right name for this clamp. I can't find them for sale anywhere.


Toe clamp.
Edit:  I would make them myself, to the correct dimensions I need for the job, and for my extended tooling needs.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 11, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Toe clamp.
> Edit:  I would make them myself, to the correct dimensions I need for the job, and for my extended tooling needs.



But I would like to buy like whats in the picture... Not just the toe...


----------



## mikey (Nov 11, 2018)

I've not seen those for sale anywhere. They are usually made by the end user.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 11, 2018)

Start here:
https://www.ebay.com/b/Metalworking-Workholding-Fixtures-Plates/109681/bn_16563752


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 11, 2018)

Looked at all 2,906 Results . Some very interesting things but nothing like the one above..


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 12, 2018)

Like Mikey said, most machinists make their own fixture plates.  You can also just use a plain plate and add new holes and other features as needed for each new job.  In some ways that makes more sense, and gets you going right away.  It remains a mostly blank canvas for a long time.  You are also a lot less likely to find an existing hole in the way of where you want to place a new one for the present job.


----------



## mikey (Nov 12, 2018)

It's 12:38 am and I was trying to fall asleep and it came to me. I knew GH Thomas designed that finger plate and someone later did a redesign. Jumped out of bed because I suspected that Hemmingway Tools might have that kit. Here it is, complete with drawings and the materials: http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Finger_Plate_Kit.html


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 12, 2018)

Wow... You did not need to get up to do that... But thanks....


----------



## homebrewed (Nov 12, 2018)

Some good ideas here!  I am partway into making a fixture plate myself (also for a mini mill).  Both sides of the plate were flattened using a fly cutter, edges cleaned up and 4 c-bored holes on the sides to bolt it to the table.  I have a specific project in mind for this (making some rails for a table saw sled) so at this point I will d/t just enough holes to mount the low profile clamps I will use (also home-made) to hold the stock in place.

What do folks think of this design:  Fignoggle fixture plate?  That was my starting point but I'm not up to making all those holes right now...


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 12, 2018)

homebrewed said:


> Some good ideas here!  I am partway into making a fixture plate myself (also for a mini mill).  Both sides of the plate were flattened using a fly cutter, edges cleaned up and 4 c-bored holes on the sides to bolt it to the table.  I have a specific project in mind for this (making some rails for a table saw sled) so at this point I will d/t just enough holes to mount the low profile clamps I will use (also home-made) to hold the stock in place.
> 
> What do folks think of this design:  Fignoggle fixture plate?  That was my starting point but I'm not up to making all those holes right now...


Looks good!  Make the additional holes as needed.  Fixture plates can be considered a sacrificial intermediate mounting block, better to drill random holes and add other features into as needed for the job at hand.  Better than drilling and tapping holes in the mill (or other machine) table...


----------

